# Help with Diamond



## rocketman_sd (Mar 5, 2008)

l
I'm trying to figure out what the true value of DRI points offerings really are...on Ebay, there are offering of "Florida Trust" Sunterra properties that can be converted to DRI, selling for approx. 15 cents per point with an annual maintenance fee of approx. 10 cents per point, (a 15,000 point offering sold for about $1900, with an annual maintenance fee of about $1500), while on other timeshare sales websites, Diamond Resorts points offerings vary from $.70 to $2.50 per point, with annual maintenance fees of about 3 - 5 cents per point.  This is all terribly confusing to me, and I would greatly appreciate anyone that could help me understand valuation of these offerings.  Thanks!


----------



## JoeMid (Mar 6, 2008)

rocketman_sd said:


> l
> I'm trying to figure out what the true value of DRI points offerings really are...on Ebay, there are offering of "Florida Trust" Sunterra properties that can be converted to DRI, selling for approx. 15 cents per point with an annual maintenance fee of approx. 10 cents per point, (a 15,000 point offering sold for about $1900, with an annual maintenance fee of about $1500), while on other timeshare sales websites, Diamond Resorts points offerings vary from $.70 to $2.50 per point, with annual maintenance fees of about 3 - 5 cents per point.  This is all terribly confusing to me, and I would greatly appreciate anyone that could help me understand valuation of these offerings.  Thanks!


You might find more information here.


----------

